# Woma python set up



## EllieC93 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi guys!

We are about to move our Woma out of her hatchy set up and into a tank. She turns 1 tomorrow. I’m after advise as there aren’t a huge amount of care sheets for Womas and all say something different. 
Just wonder what heat sources others use for their Womas. I’ve read that a flood light would be perfect during the day and off and night.. but then to also have a heat mat so there is a constant heat source available. Is this the best option?
Or are snakes fine with the red or purple bulbs constantly? I’ve heard they like to bask so flood light was my first choice. 
I’m guessing I would need two thermostats if I went heat mat too? Or do I really need night heat? 
I’m in Brisbane, Queensland.
The tank will be a 60cm to start with as I’m borrowing it off a friend until hubby gets around to making the full size one. 
Thank you heaps


----------



## TristanS (Jan 10, 2020)

i think heat mats are great for snakes


----------

